# QX9650 gegen 3xN95 8GB neu?



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich habe meinen Prozi wieder zum Verkauf angeboten da er nicht so OC freudig ist und ich mir dann wieder einen neuen kaufen möchte...nun hat sich ein Typ bei mir gemeldet das er mir 3xN95 8GB im Tausch dafür geben möchte angeblich neu! Er hat mir Referenzen von Ebay gezeigt die sind ok....aber meint Ihr nicht da ist was faul? Viell. geklaut? Denn die Handys sind ja im ganzen viel mehr wert!


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2008)

push..


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2008)

Hört sich für mich nicht ganz clean an. Würde ich eher nicht machen. Für die 3 Handys bekommt der doch deine CPU glatt 2mal in gebrauchtem Zustand.


----------



## schneiderbernd (30. Januar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nicht ganz clean an. Würde ich eher nicht machen. Für die 3 Handys bekommt der doch deine CPU glatt 2mal in gebrauchtem Zustand.



denke ich auch...nun er möchte es so machen-beide schicken gleichzeitig das Paket ab und jeder bekommt die Verfolgungsnummer! Lol dann kann ich auch eine leere Packung schicken das ist ja wohl keine Sicherheit!
Das Problem ist,ich bin zu dumm gutgläubig und ehrlich weil ich jeden so behandel wie ich es auch erwarte, was mich schon echt viel gekostet hat bei solchen Aktionen-darf gar nicht erzählen wie ich da schon beschissen wurde!
Nee,ich mache das nicht-sei denn er schickt die Handys dann ok!


----------



## GoZoU (30. Januar 2008)

Ich würde die Pfoten davon lassen, dass hört sich wirklich nicht clean an. Hast du mal gefragt wie es mit einer Rechnung für die Handys aussieht, zwecks Garantieabwicklung oder so? Oder wo die überhaupt herkommen...wie gesagt, ich würde die Finger weglassen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Wassercpu (30. Januar 2008)

Wenn er in der nähe wohnt oder Ihr euch trefft( Aber nur als Karate Meister).

Aber wenn es irgendwie stink besser nicht machen...
da wollte mal einer ne Bleakperl 88gtx für 370 (damals 699,-) verkaufen...
Hatte sich dann als betrüger der nen Accout geknackt hatte heraus gestellt.....

Da mussmann schon echt auf passen


----------



## Jay14 (30. Januar 2008)

würd ich nicht so machen mit den paketen gleichzeitig losschicken.


----------



## Triple-Y (30. Januar 2008)

jenau! Betrüger...
soll er seine N95´s verkaufen und dir das Geld überweisen.... 
sowas ist immer unseriös und bringt oft nur unötigen ärger...


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2008)

Jupp, Bargeld ist einfach sicher, vorallem wenn es vor dem Verschicken schon auf dem Konto ist


----------



## thecroatien (1. Februar 2008)

am besten fragst du ihn ob er auch alle ladegeräte und headsets und 32mb(sollte glaub ich standart sein?) da hat.
Damit kannste ihm eig. nen gutes bein stellen
Ansonsten, ja soll er zuerst schicken.

mfg


----------



## PCTom (1. Februar 2008)

hmm mal ne Frage was meinst du mit nicht OC freudig wie weit bringst du den QX9650 denn


----------



## mFuSE (2. Februar 2008)

abgesehen davon ist Kauf + Handel mit gestohlenen Waren strafbar.

Grazz :p


Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht, erst Recht nicht wenn verkaufte Artikel auffallend günstig sind, da gabs erst neulich nen Urteil drüber ...


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn er die 3 Handies hat, bekommt er sie über Ebay binnen 24h probmelos verkauft, dann könnte er dir auch einfach Geld überweisen. Insofern wird das einer der üblichen Gauner sein.


----------

